
Disentangling biological signal from experimental noise in cellular images - lelf
https://www.rxrx.ai/
======
onychomys
I love this warning about halfway down the page:

"How Not to Use this Dataset

As the images in RxRx1 are generated by carrying out biological experiments
using reagents known as siRNAs, which are designed to target and knockdown a
specific gene (more on this in another section), some may be tempted to use
this to identify gene-specific morphological changes. DO NOT DO THIS. siRNAs
are known to have significant off-target effects which you only have the
chance to overcome through a number of computational methods and using
multiple siRNAs per gene. As this dataset only includes one siRNA per gene for
a random subset of genes, do not attempt to identify gene-specific signal.
There are many ways you can convince yourself you have succeeded in this. You
will be wrong. The data provided is insufficient for that task, and should
thus be used to conduct research focused on alternative problems only. Just
for clarity because we know somebody will ignore the warnings above, we’ll
state it again more clearly: DO NOT USE THIS DATASET TO TRY TO GET AT GENE-
SPECIFIC CHANGES. IT WILL NOT WORK."

